# Be careful what you wish for (forum game)



## Dorimori (Jul 14, 2016)

Here's a forum game from a site I used to go on (RIP)

(credit to Numin for making this game)
*Rules:*
No racism/sexism
No awful outdated memes.

*Description:*
'Be careful what you wish for' is a game where someone will state a wish, and the next poster [Forum member] makes the wish less than desirable. [Then after you destroy their greatest desires, put up your wish.] And so on..

*Example:*
I wish I could fly.
(next poster) Wish granted.. but you can only fly for 30 seconds every other Tuesday.

-Next poster's wish here-
----------------------------------------------------
I wish I had the ability to draw well.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but you could only draw weeb trash.

I wish I could always be drunk.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 14, 2016)

Wish granted. You die of alcohol poisoning a 2 days in.

I wish I could eat and not get fat


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

wish granted but it will count as if you didn't eat at all and you die of starvation.

I wish I was rich.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 14, 2016)

you are rich, but all of your money is in pennies and you are crushed bu the sheer weight

I wish that a black women would make me a fried chicken sandwich and then hump a doge. Many dank such meme


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 14, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> you are rich, but all of your money is in pennies and you are crushed bu the sheer weight
> 
> I wish that a black women would make me a fried chicken sandwich and then hump a doge. Many dank such meme





Snowdori said:


> No racism/sexism
> *No awful outdated memes.*



*ahem*

I wish I could actually find a Pikachu on pokemon go.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2016)

You find it, but it's in someone's backyard, and when you go to their front door to ask them if you can go into their backyard, they slam the door in your face and go and catch it themselves.

I wish I were male.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but you have Alopecia and can't grow hair.

I wish I was Iron Man(Tony Stark)


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

brickmii82 said:


> Granted, but you have Alopecia and can't grow hair.
> 
> I wish I was Iron Man(Tony Stark)



granted, you get the shrapnel poisoning he has but not his money or suit.

I wish I was smarter than the average person.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but you will be hated by everyone.

I wish I could get a Wii U.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 14, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> Granted, but you will be hated by everyone.
> 
> I wish I could get a Wii U.


Granted, however no games or homebrew will run.
I wish I had another dog.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 14, 2016)

Wish granted, but the dog will never stop barking as loud as it can for all eternity.

I wish my body wouldn't require sleep


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 14, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Wish granted, but the dog will never stop barking as loud as it can for all eternity.
> 
> I wish my body wouldn't require sleep


Granted. The hallucinations from sleep deprivation should kick in soon. (You don't require it, but you still retain the effects of not sleeping)


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2016)

Corrupt a wish...
There should be a big thread for this.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but it died in 2014

I wish it could be revived ;w;


----------



## Seriel (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but instead of continuing the topic a new one was created. And it's this one here :o

I wish... for more wishes!


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but they're all corrupted

I wish to play with people's expectations and omlets


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted but their expectations were low and the omelets bad.

I wish I was funny.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 14, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Granted but their expectations were low and the omelets bad.
> 
> I wish I was funny.


You become the world's funniest person. However, everyone becomes jealous and you are eventually murdered in your sleep.

I wish that I had gigabit internet


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but everything 404's

I wish for infinite uncorruptable wishes.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 14, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Granted, but everything 404's
> 
> I wish for infinite uncorruptable wishes.


You have the wishes, but soon grow bored of them and enter a state of serious depression, eventually hanging yourself

I wish I had a pizza


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> You have the wishes, but soon grow bored of them and enter a state of serious depression, eventually hanging yourself
> 
> I wish I had a pizza


Granted, but it's got nothing on it, not even cheese. 

I wish nobody else could wish in this thread.


----------



## joyoshi (Jul 14, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Granted, but it's got nothing on it, not even cheese.
> 
> I wish nobody else could wish in this thread.


Granted, but soon the mods would lock the thread because you're the only one spamming in it.

I wish I was Lucina


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but then you realize Marth is better than you in Smash


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

I wish weebs didn't exist.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but a new race pops up to hate on furries.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but your wish is erased from everyone's minds and history.

I wish I had a wish that great ;w;


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but your wish is erased from everyone's minds and history.  

I wish I had a response that wasn't a 100% copy-paste.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

granted but you could never copy anything ever again.

I wish i had a psvita that had cfw and can run backups.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted but you could never copy anything ever again.
> 
> I wish i had a psvita that had cfw and can run backups.


Granted, but no games that were ever released in Japan work on it. It's the ultimate anti-weeb region lock.

I wish for a pizza.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

granted you get a pizza, but you could never eat it.

I wish for free and legal internet.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but it only lets you access this site. Also, it's dial-up.

I wish that I wasn't so bored.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

granted you get a bit more bored than what you currently are.

I wish i am always healthy and i don't get tired or bored.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted you get a bit more bored than what you currently are.
> 
> I wish i am always healthy and i don't get tired or bored.


Granted, but you're so healthy that you die. 

I wish the n3DS had N64 Virtual Console.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

granted but its not an emulator it is just a 3d model of the n64, i am sure animal crossing has one.

I wish i could control time and with no negative consequences.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted but its not an emulator it is just a 3d model of the n64, i am sure animal crossing has one.
> 
> I wish i could control time and with no negative consequences.


Granted, but there are so many positive consequences you get used to just cheating your way through life and start hating your life. 

I wish that I had a 1TB SD card.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

granted you get a 1TB SD card, which is literly a card with the sd card for a picture.

i wish i was good in online multiplayer games.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but it turns out to be a fake one. (1tb as cards don't exist)
Edit:


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 14, 2016)

Which is why I'd wish for one! Duh.

I wish you actually made a wish.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 14, 2016)

Granted, but I wished for nothing.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 14, 2016)

i wish my last wish wasn't ignored


----------



## mashers (Jul 14, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> i wish my last wish wasn't ignored


Granted, but you get so good at them that you become a recluse, get really fat, end up with diabetes, your feet rot and fall off and you die.

I wish my sinusitis would clear up.


----------



## Lucar (Jul 14, 2016)

I wish I was a mimiga. :3


----------



## mashers (Jul 14, 2016)

@Lucar 
You're supposed to respond to the wish of the person above you before posting your wish.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 14, 2016)

Lucar said:


> I wish I was a mimiga. :3


Wish granted.
Red flower.
You know what happens next.

I wish people would play the game right by putting a wish after their corruption c:


----------



## mashers (Jul 14, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Wish granted.
> Red flower.
> You know what happens next.
> 
> I wish people would play the game right by putting a wish after their corruption c:


Wish granted.










































_Not_.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 14, 2016)

well then i wish that i had a flawless dji phantom 4 camera drone in perfect working order and the skills to pilot it without crashing it into me or any other people or structures. nice and simple


----------



## mashers (Jul 14, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> well then i wish that i had a flawless dji phantom 4 camera drone in perfect working order and the skills to pilot it without crashing it into me or any other people or structures. nice and simple


Granted, but every photo it takes will include the manner of death of its subjects, as well as the pilot of the drone.

I wish I had more time to finish my research proposal.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 14, 2016)

mashers said:


> Granted, but every photo it takes will include the manner of death of its subjects, as well as the pilot of the drone.
> 
> I wish I had more time to finish my research proposal.


Granted. However, you procrastinate by playing forum games on GBATemp.

I wish I could've gotten that CP 303 eevee


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 14, 2016)

mashers said:


> Granted, but every photo it takes will include the manner of death of its subjects, as well as the pilot of the drone.
> 
> I wish I had more time to finish my research proposal.


tbh that corruption would be pretty cool. i could make money off that 

anyway, wish corruption: You get an extension on your proposal but you fail miserably, lose your job/dont get a job, end up on the streets where eventually someone steals the last 3 nickels and 2 dimes out of your change jar and pushes you in front of a bus, where you lose your life at 27.

wish: I wish i was very successfull.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 15, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> tbh that corruption would be pretty cool. i could make money off that
> 
> anyway, wish corruption: You get an extension on your proposal but you fail miserably, lose your job/dont get a job, end up on the streets where eventually someone steals the last 3 nickels and 2 dimes out of your change jar and pushes you in front of a bus, where you lose your life at 27.
> 
> wish: I wish i was very successfull.


Granted. You create a very popular forum game, however, you end up giving the game to someone else and not getting it back.
Oh, wait.
I wish I hadn't lost my saves on my 3ds.


----------



## Lucar (Jul 15, 2016)

Granted, you get your saves back, you loose your 3ds.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 15, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Granted, you get your saves back, you loose your 3ds.


Wish gr- WAIT A MINUTE WHERE'S YO WISH

I wish snickers was good. It's not.


----------



## Lucar (Jul 15, 2016)

^ Granted, now there's only one snickers in the world.

I wish that GBATemp was FurTemp.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 15, 2016)

Lucar said:


> ^ Granted, now there's only one snickers in the world.
> 
> I wish that GBATemp was FurTemp.


Granted. Welcome to Hell.

I wish there was an 11.0 downgrader.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Granted. Welcome to Hell.
> 
> I wish there was an 11.0 downgrader.


Wow. That's rude. I would be happy with that, why 
Granted. The noobs multiply [even more] and GBATemp is destroyed.
I also wish GBATemp was Furtemp


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 15, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Wow. That's rude. I would be happy with that, why
> Granted. The noobs multiply [even more] and GBATemp is destroyed.
> I also wish GBATemp was Furtemp


Granted. Why do you keep coming back to hell?
I wish I had a better drawing tablet.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 15, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Granted. Why do you keep coming back to hell?
> I wish I had a better drawing tablet.


Why is it hell?
Granted, but you suddenly find that you can't draw well on it. [You really are a great artist ]
Um I wish that I had a DS flashcart


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2016)

Granted, but you still can't draw very well.

I wish I wasn't so lewd.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Granted, but you still can't draw very well.
> 
> I wish I wasn't so lewd.


Excuuuuuse you she's really good at drawing.
Granted, but you were ninja'd.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2016)

Granted, but no one knows what has been granted

I wish I could be so grossly incandescent.


----------



## mashers (Jul 15, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Granted, but no one knows what has been granted
> 
> I wish I could be so grossly incandescent.


Granted, but as a result you are incinerated.

I wish the puppy would stop stealing towels and chewing them.


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 15, 2016)

Granted, it now just eats the entire towel

I wish my kitten would stop stealing dish cloths


----------



## mashers (Jul 15, 2016)

FrozenIndignatio said:


> Granted, it now just eats the entire towel
> 
> I wish my kitten would stop stealing dish cloths


Granted. Now it steals flesh from your face.

I wish Handbrake didn't take so long to convert Blu-Ray rips to MP4.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 15, 2016)

granted, not going to jynx that because I do too.

I wish I didn't need to be a pirate anymore.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 15, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted, not going to jynx that because I do too.
> 
> I wish I didn't need to be a pirate anymore.


Granted, all games are now free to play and filled with micro-transactions

I wish my internet was faster and didn't have a usage cap


----------



## mashers (Jul 15, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Granted, all games are now free to play and filled with micro-transactions
> 
> I wish my internet was faster and didn't have a usage cap


Granted, but every web site now displays a naked picture of your mum.

I wish I could switch off from work when I'm on leave.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Jul 15, 2016)

I wish i was gay.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

Granted, but your asshole homophobic boss will fire you. 

I wish I can have a nice back rub from the most attractive person in the world.


----------



## mashers (Jul 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Granted, but your asshole homophobic boss will fire you.
> 
> I wish I can have a nice back rub from the most attractive person in the world.


Granted, but you have horrific sunburn at the time.

I wish I could focus on writing my novel.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 15, 2016)

Granted, but your novel sucks.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

mashers said:


> Granted, but you have horrific sunburn at the time.
> 
> I wish I could focus on writing my novel.


Granted, but then Waluigi and his boyfriend Wario destroy your work you made so far on your novel.

I wish I had a shorter penis.


----------



## mashers (Jul 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Granted, but then Waluigi and his boyfriend Wario destroy your work you made so far on your novel.
> 
> I wish I had a shorter penis.


Granted, but it's shortened in an unfortunate smelting accident.

I wish I had a thicker beard.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

mashers said:


> Granted, but it's shortened in an unfortunate smelting accident.
> 
> I wish I had a thicker beard.


Granted, but then your sister-in-law is jealous of your attractiveness, and then your brother beats you up.

I wish I had a longer penis.


----------



## mashers (Jul 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Granted, but then your sister-in-law is jealous of your attractiveness, and then your brother beats you up.
> 
> I wish I had a longer penis.


Granted, you now have a 17 metre penis. With herpes.

I wish I could think of something else to wish for.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

mashers said:


> Granted, you now have a 17 metre penis. With herpes.
> 
> I wish I could think of something else to wish for.


Granted, but you lose the most valuable object you have in your life.

I wish I was free of all illnesses and sexually transmitted diseases/infections.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Granted, but you lose the most valuable object you have in your life.
> 
> I wish I was free of all illnesses and sexually transmitted diseases/infections.


Granted, but you can never take showers or have sex. 

I wish I had infinite money.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 15, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Granted, but you can never take showers or have sex.
> 
> I wish I had infinite money.


Granted, but it turns out to all be counterfeit.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

I wish I can take showers, have sex, and be free from all STI/STDs and illnesses.  @endoverend


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 15, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> I wish I can take showers, have sex, and be free from all STI/STDs and illnesses.  @endoverend


Granted, but you soon realize that you can't take baths.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 15, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Granted, but you soon realize that you can't take baths.


it's ok I never planned on taking one anyway. #Showers4TheWin2k16


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jul 16, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> it's ok I never planned on taking one anyway. #Showers4TheWin2k16


Wish Granted. You may do as you please, however you feel like you are on the verge of death.
I wish for the sweet sweet embrace of death.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted, but as this sentence ends you will realize that death is not in my hands. It will be in someone's hands--who is very close to you.

I wish for magic apple sauce that will grant all my wishes


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted, but I ate all of it.

I wish I could speak more than two languages.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted, but your brain is overwhelmed by all the languages and you speak a random language for each sentence.

I wish the temperature outside every day would be 65°F, because I hate it when its really hot or really cold.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 16, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> Granted, but your brain is overwhelmed by all the languages and you speak a random language for each sentence.
> 
> I wish the temperature outside every day would be 65°F, because I hate it when its really hot or really cold.



Granted, but then when you are going to amusement parks, the seats on the rides are either ice cold or burning fire.

I wish the next person a happy birthday.


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted but its not my birthday.

I wish the France nice event didn't happen.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted, but all of France is nuked.

I wish I was inside Cherry Pie's van
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted, but then he will kick you out

Wish i could get unbanned on splatoon


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted, but you are forced to stay in the spawn area

I wish I had the most recent post in every EoF thread


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted but then you'll get banned 

Wish i could get a new Wii U


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted, but it doesn't turn on

I wish I could sleep


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted but then you'll have horrible nightmares

Wish i could play pokemon go in my phone :_:


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted, but there are no Pokemon for a 5,000 mile radius.

I wish my internet wasn't 768kbps.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted, its now 200kbps

Wish i could have a unicorn and fly to the space where i transform into a streetlight


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2016)

Granted, but it gives you herpes.

I wish I wasn't addicted to Cookie Clicker.


----------



## mashers (Jul 16, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Granted, but it gives you herpes.
> 
> I wish I wasn't addicted to Cookie Clicker.


Granted, but you are now addicted to heroin.

I wish I hadn't just learned about Cookie Clicker.


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 16, 2016)

granted, you learnt about it in 9th june 2003
i wish me, @MartyDreamy and @CosmoCortney meet each other irl one day (perhaps on the totaltopic meetup scheduled for 2019)


----------



## mashers (Jul 16, 2016)

TheKawaiiPug said:


> granted, you learnt about it in 9th june 2003
> i wish me, @MartyDreamy and @CosmoCortney meet each other irl one day (perhaps on the totaltopic meetup scheduled for 2019)


Granted, but they turn out to be axe murderers and murder you. With axes.

I wish wasn't sure tired right now.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 17, 2016)

mashers said:


> Granted, but they turn out to be axe murderers and murder you. With axes.
> 
> I wish wasn't sure tired right now.


Wish granted. You take a nap.
I wish I could catch a higher CP Pikachu


----------



## YayIguess (Jul 17, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Wish granted. You take a nap.
> I wish I could catch a higher CP Pikachu


Wish granted, but your save gets corrupted.
I wish the Canucks would win a Stanley cup for once. (ice hockey, for those outside USA/Canada)


----------



## mgrev (Jul 17, 2016)

Wish granted, but they get caught for suing drugs a few days later.

I wish i had tits


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 17, 2016)

Wish granted. They're 100 feet in diameter, and it becomes impossible for you to move.
I wish... For someone else to make up a wish to corrupt for me.


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 17, 2016)

Wish granted. You live with the guilt of wishing for the death of your family, throwing you into a crippling alcohol addiction. It eventually gets to the point, that you drink too much for the sole purpose of alcohol poisoning.

I wish I could sleep right now.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Jul 17, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Wish granted. You live with the guilt of wishing for the death of your family, throwing you into a crippling alcohol addiction. It eventually gets to the point, that you drink too much for the sole purpose of alcohol poisoning.
> 
> I wish I could sleep right now.



Wish granted, but only for 2 minutes or you boss will see you're not working.

I wish I can have time to play my games collection.


----------



## mashers (Jul 17, 2016)

djalmafreestyler said:


> Wish granted, but only for 2 minutes or you boss will see you're not working.
> 
> I wish I can have time to play my games collection.


Granted, but your games collection is reduced only to Cubic Ninja (without NinjHax).

I wish it wasn't so hot.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 17, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Wish granted. You live with the guilt of wishing for the death of your family, throwing you into a crippling alcohol addiction. It eventually gets to the point, that you drink too much for the sole purpose of alcohol poisoning.
> 
> I wish I could sleep right now.


Whoa  was that really necessary?


mashers said:


> Granted, but your games collection is reduced only to Cubic Ninja (without NinjHax).
> 
> I wish it wasn't so hot.


I feel you, I live in Florida. Anyway, granted, but now it's -30 degrees.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Jul 17, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Whoa  was that really necessary?
> 
> I feel you, I live in Florida. Anyway, granted, but now it's -30 degrees.



What's your wish? Let's continue the game...


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 1, 2016)

Hmmm... My wish is for GBATemp to become furtemp


----------



## Ricken (Aug 1, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Hmmm... My wish is for GBATemp to become furtemp


Wish granted, but the mods are fine with rule 46
I wish I had a New3DS


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 1, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Wish granted, but the mods are fine with rule 46
> I wish I had a New3DS


Sure, but you forget to unbrick emuNAND before you flash it and brick.
I wish I knew what Rule 46 was. (Please give me a straight answer )


----------



## Ricken (Aug 1, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Sure, but you forget to unbrick emuNAND before you flash it and brick.
> I wish I knew what Rule 46 was. (Please give me a straight answer )


Wish granted but your mind is corrupted with images of NSFW furries
I wish that we get Sm5sh as a NX release day game


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 1, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Wish granted but your mind is corrupted with images of NSFW furries
> I wish that we get Sm5sh as a NX release day game


Granted, but it's even more trashy than Brawl.
I wish I had a new computer.
(Seriously what is r46)


----------



## Ricken (Aug 1, 2016)

Granted, but it has no Linux compatability
I wish I could make food out of air



Spoiler: Rule 46






Ricken said:


> your mind is corrupted with images of NSFW furries





Ricken said:


> corrupted with images of NSFW furries





Ricken said:


> images of NSFW furries





Ricken said:


> NSFW furries





Ricken said:


> *NSFW furries*



Yes I had fun hitting reply alot.  If it exists there's furry porn of it


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 1, 2016)

It  says on Know Your Meme that "they will not bring back Snacks" I think that's wrong.
So seriously, what is it?


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> It  says on Know Your Meme that "they will not bring back Snacks" I think that's wrong.
> So seriously, what is it?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rule 46
Don't trust know your meme for lewdness.  JUST.  DONT DO IT


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks. Now let's continue the game.


Ricken said:


> Wish granted, but the mods are fine with rule 46
> I wish I had a New3DS


I wish the wish you quoted were granted, and the mods weren't ok with r46.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> I wish I could make food out of air


I asked the last question


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 2, 2016)

Idgaf


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Idgaf


When? probably quoted the wrong thing asking where I asked the last question
I quoted my last question, but have a link to somewhere on this page 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/be-careful-what-you-wish-for-forum-game.434310/page-6#post-6572995


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 2, 2016)

Again, idgaf. Grant my wish.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2016)

hum hum, lets continue the game
I wish himiwako had sex with me and that it would be the best and thew most intense sex-relation ever in the mankind history


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Again, idgaf. Grant my wish.


Granted and they lied


Noctosphere said:


> hum hum, lets continue the game
> I wish himiwako had sex with himiwako and that it would be the best and thew most intense sex-relation ever in the mankind history


Granted but she gets a heart attack from the intensity

I wish I had a life


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Granted and they lied
> 
> Granted but she gets a heart attack from the intensity
> 
> I wish I had a life


do you even know who himiwako is? 
wish granted, but it only last a day

I wish I could play all video games 9in the world for free


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> do you even know who himiwako is?


O Cups right? Totally off topic tho

I wish I could stop and start time


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> O Cups right? Totally off topic tho
> 
> I wish I could stop and start time


T cup actually,
wish granted, but when you stop time, you stop living too, so you can't restart it again


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

I wish you would make wishes so this isn't such a volley


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2016)

i wish you shut up for ever and be unable to type on your keyboard


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Wish granted but now I stalk you

I wish I had a better graphics card


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2016)

wish granted, but your psu is not powerful enough and your computer explode

I wish I had a dog that wouldn't eat me, be normal, a husky brand, that would be very kind, and would play with me often


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I wish I had a dog that wouldn't eat me, be normal, a husky brand, that would be very kind, and would play with me often


Wish granted but he will die of cancer, very tragically

I wish cancer wasn't a thing


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2016)

wish granted, but it still exist
I wish pitbull dont have this reputation of bad dog


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I wish pitbull dont have this reputation of bad dog


Wish granted but now his voice cracks uncontrollably

I wish I didn't sound like a weasel


----------



## rikumax25! (Aug 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Wish granted but now his voice cracks uncontrollably
> 
> I wish I didn't sound like a weasel


Granted, but now you sound like a squeaker

i wish i could end all of my problems by singing


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

rikumax25! said:


> Granted, but now you sound like a squeaker
> 
> i wish i could end all of my problems by singing


Wish granted but you start dressing like a well known vocalloid
I wish I had more tim


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2016)

Granted, 3 people who are called tim come to your house.

I wish the world ended.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 2, 2016)

wish granted, but it's just an illusion of your while you are in coma

I wish I would live etternally and never getting old


----------



## Kingy (Aug 2, 2016)

Granted, but you will get younger every year.
I wish a microwave can charge my phone


----------



## mashers (Aug 2, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> Granted, but you will get younger every year.
> I wish a microwave can charge my phone


Granted, but it will only charge a Nokia 3210.

I wish my laminator would stop screwing up paper.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 2, 2016)

mashers said:


> Granted, but it will only charge a Nokia 3210.
> 
> I wish my laminator would stop screwing up paper.


the laminator screws up other things.


I wish I had a stand.


----------



## mashers (Aug 2, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> the laminator screws up other things.
> 
> 
> I wish I had a stand.


A stand?


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 2, 2016)

mashers said:


> A stand?


Google what a stand user is.


----------



## rikumax25! (Aug 2, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Google what a stand user is.


Granted. but kills when you use it

I wish i had a powerful pc


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 2, 2016)

granted, your computer is now very heavy and durable and grows muscly arms.

I wish I could wish.


----------



## mashers (Aug 2, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted, your computer is now very heavy and durable and grows muscly arms.
> 
> I wish I could wish.


Granted, but you can only make more paradoxical wishes.

I wish my download of Civilization Beyond Earth would go faster.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Granted but the file corrupts at 99%

I wish I could brain


----------



## mashers (Aug 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Granted but the file corrupts at 99%
> 
> I wish I could brain


Granted, but it's a mouse brain.

I wish I had never heard of Cookie Clicker


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Granted but you get addicted to Sakura Clicker

I wish I could afford a better SD card


----------



## mashers (Aug 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Granted but you get addicted to Sakura Clicker
> 
> I wish I could afford a better SD card


Granted, but it is only capable of storing dead badger porn.

I wish I was able to do something productive when progress bars were on the screen (instead of just staring at them).


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

mashers said:


> Granted, but it is only capable of storing dead badger porn.
> 
> I wish I was able to do something productive when progress bars were on the screen (instead of just staring at them).


Granted but everything in your house suddenly falls in a domino effect

I wish I knew what hard drive partitions I could delete so I don't have ubuntu/fedora in my boot manager -_-


----------



## mashers (Aug 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Granted but everything in your house suddenly falls in a domino effect
> 
> I wish I knew what hard drive partitions I could delete so I don't have ubuntu/fedora in my boot manager -_-


Granted, but you also delete all your other partitions too.

I wish I could think of more imaginative wishes.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 2, 2016)

I won't corrupt that wish because I want it too xD


----------



## Ricken (Aug 2, 2016)

Granted but you lose your mine in the process

...I wish for the same thing


----------



## Lucar (Aug 3, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Granted but you lose your mine in the process
> 
> ...I wish for the same thing



Granted, but then you can only say those wishes and nothing more ever.

I wish I was actually able to upload stuff to youtube.


----------



## rikumax25! (Aug 3, 2016)

Lucar said:


> I wish I was actually able to upload stuff to youtube.



Granted, but your quality is shit

How do i get three turtles to cooperate on my evil plan


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

rikumax25! said:


> Granted, but your quality is shit
> 
> How do i get three turtles to cooperate on my evil plan


That's not a wish.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> "they will not bring back Snacks"


Good, snacks was trash.

I wish I liked Green Tea


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Good, snacks was trash.
> 
> I wish I liked Green Tea


But now you hate every other drink.
I wish your fullbody would work lol
(Also, what is Snacks?)


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 3, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> But now you hate every other drink.
> I wish your fullbody would work lol
> (Also, what is Snacks?)


Old 4chan mod that banned for garbage reasons, but I wasn't around for it.

Wish granted, but the face doesn't work.


----------



## Lucar (Aug 3, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Old 4chan mod that banned for garbage reasons, but I wasn't around for it.
> 
> Wish granted, but the face doesn't work.



Wish Granted, but SYNTAX ERROR.

I wish.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Granted. You wished for nothing, so everything was destroyed.
I wish that happy furry was back permanently.


----------



## Dorimori (Aug 3, 2016)

Wish granted, but I don't know who that happy furry is.

I wish I was back home.


----------



## Swiftloke (Aug 3, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Wish granted, but I don't know who that happy furry is.
> 
> I wish I was back home.


It's Lucars regular avatar, a mimiga.
Wish granted your home was burnt down.
I wish again happy furry was back permanently.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 3, 2016)

But then he dies of aids

I wish i was Superman


----------



## Lucar (Aug 3, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> But then he dies of aids
> 
> I wish i was Superman



Have some kryptonite.

I wish for Grand Dad.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 3, 2016)

But he is a cat

I wish for money


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2016)

Granted, everyone gets money that it just loses value and becomes worthless.

I wish I can access 60-90 % of my brain.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

Granted, but you can only ever think about narwhals.

I wish that this wish isn't granted.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2016)

Granted, It's not granted.

I wish I could read.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Granted, It's not granted.
> 
> I wish I could read.


Granted, but you can only read swahili

I wish I was fluent in Japanese


----------



## CitizenSnips (Aug 3, 2016)

edit: ninja'd
Wish granted,you may be fluent in japanese, but you lose your understanding of English

I wish i could come up with a wish


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2016)

granted, but you lose your ability to see. double ninja'd

granted but you never wish it.

I wish I could finish my homework on time.


----------



## Lucar (Aug 3, 2016)

Granted, now reddit shoots out your ass when you touch any writing utensil to paper.

I wish that Reddit would stop downvoting me so I could get a decent amount of Comment Karma.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2016)

Granted, you stop getting down votes and your comment karma increases because someone else steals your account and starts posting quality posts. (I don't know how reddit works)

I wish I can be able to post in regular gbatemp again. (no I am not banned I just never find a forum were I have enough knowledge of the subject to post)


----------



## Lucar (Aug 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Granted, you stop getting down votes and your comment karma increases because someone else steals your account and starts posting quality posts. (I don't know how reddit works) *I do make quality posts, I just am also controversial at times.*
> 
> I wish I can be able to post in regular gbatemp again. (no I am not banned I just never find a forum were I have enough knowledge of the subject to post)



Granted, but then all the other Sub-Forums get deleted.

I wish FANTASTIC AS A FLIPNUGGETS


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2016)

sure, why not granted.

I wish you returned to your mimiga avatar. (no offense)


----------



## Lucar (Aug 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> sure, why not granted.
> 
> I wish you returned to your mimiga avatar. (no offense)



Granted, I'll do so later today after I sleep.

I wish fries.


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 3, 2016)

granted, 2 fries appear in front of you but they touch the floor.

I wish I had exactly 325.63 more dollars.


----------



## Lucar (Aug 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted, 2 fries appear in front of you but they touch the floor.
> 
> I wish I had exactly 325.63 more dollars.



Granted, you never make any more money ever.

I wish I could actually animate.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 4, 2016)

Granted but you can only animate undertale rule 34.


I wish anime was real.       (I can't see how this goes wrong right?)


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

Granted, only the anime that is horrible to live in becomes real

I wish I had time to watch my want to watch anime.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 4, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Granted, only the anime that is horrible to live in becomes real
> 
> I wish I had time to watch my want to watch anime.


Granted but you only have 3 minutes to watch shitty animes like Umaru-chan.
I wish I had the power to drink bleach. (EDIT because I forgot)


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

I wish you made a wish in last post.


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 4, 2016)

Wish granted but it is "I wish I had the power to drink bleach"
Just edit your post to reflect that response.


I wish I could not make pyrotechnics everytime I do something involving fire.......(I'm gifted)


----------



## keven3477 (Aug 4, 2016)

Granted, you lose your pyrothecnics ability and you get coincidently burned everytime you get 5 ft near a fire

I wish I didn't had to re-edit my posts all the time.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 5, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Granted, you lose your pyrothecnics ability and you get coincidently burned everytime you get 5 ft near a fire
> 
> I wish I didn't had to re-edit my posts all the time.


you don't cause you can no longer edit posts.
i wish i had a vita


----------



## NutymcNuty (Aug 5, 2016)

granted, you have a psp vita

I wish i was weirder


----------



## Feeling it! (Aug 7, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> granted, you have a psp vita
> 
> I wish i was weirder


You get too weird @[email protected]


I wish I had time powers.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 21, 2016)

Granted, but not only that, you have mind control powers! You use them both to make another user necrobump an old thread. Luckily, this is EoF... is that a valid excuse? 

I wish I had a SNES Classic!


----------



## mashers (Nov 21, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Granted, but not only that, you have mind control powers! You use them both to make another user necrobump an old thread. Luckily, this is EoF... is that a valid excuse?
> 
> I wish I had a SNES Classic!


Granted, but it only plays Super 3D Noah's Ark.

I wish I could find a Pikachu in Pokémon Go.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 21, 2016)

Granted but the pikachu won't stay in the pokeball

I wish I had a life.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 21, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Granted but the pikachu won't stay in the pokeball
> 
> I wish I had a life.


Granted, but your social life begins to decline after 6 months.

I wish for unlimited knowledge.


----------



## xtheman (Nov 21, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Granted, but your social life begins to decline after 6 months.
> 
> I wish for unlimited knowledge.


Granted but only 10% of said knowledge can be used

I wish more wii games had classic controller support


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Granted but only 10% of said knowledge can be used
> 
> I wish more wii games had classic controller support


Granted, but the controller explodes after 60 seconds of use and it charges $694.20 to your credit card.

I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that I wish that recursion becomes widely accepted and not frowned upon in grammar.


----------



## rikumax25! (Nov 21, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Granted but only 10% of said knowledge can be used
> 
> I wish more wii games had classic controller support


Granted, but gramar is a unknown knowledge for society

I wish i has eidetic memory (can remember anything)


----------



## Ricken (Nov 21, 2016)

Granted, but visions of death from your family members haunt you

I wish I could buy a mountain of chocolates


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 21, 2016)

Granted but you now suffer from exscessive stomach pain.

I wish someone redid the ending of a certain fighting game that came out a few days ago.


----------



## rikumax25! (Nov 21, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> Granted but you now suffer from exscessive stomach pain.
> 
> I wish someone redid the ending of a certain fighting game that came out a few days ago.


Granted, but you cannot play the new ending

I wish KOF 14 looked better


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Nov 29, 2016)

Granted, everything is Shrek.

I wish Shrek was more than a meme.


----------



## vayanui8 (Nov 29, 2016)

7iven8Nine said:


> Granted, everything is Shrek.
> 
> I wish Shrek was more than a meme.
> View attachment 70646


Granted, but he rapes your ass like in the meme.

I wish I could think of a wish that couldn't be turned against me.


----------



## Ricken (Nov 29, 2016)

Granted, but you become braindead from overthinking the meaning of life

I wish I was more optimistic


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 29, 2016)

granted, you become too optimistic especially in events that don't need optimism.
you are hated in funerals and hospitals.

I wish I could find another avatar.


----------



## rikumax25! (Nov 29, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted, you become too optimistic especially in events that don't need optimism.
> you are hated in funerals and hospitals.
> 
> I wish I could find another avatar.


Granted, but its worst than the original

I wish Donald Trump wasnt elected president


----------



## Ricken (Nov 29, 2016)

rikumax25! said:


> Granted, but its worst than the original
> 
> I wish Donald Trump wasnt elected president


Granted, but Mit Rodney becomes President

I wish I didn't need contacts


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 29, 2016)

granted, you wear glasses now.

I wish I can remember what I want to remember more easily.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Nov 29, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted, you wear glasses now.
> 
> I wish I can remember what I want to remember more easily.


Granted, but in turn you forget everything else and suffocate from forgetting how to breathe.

I wish I could delve deep into the Depths of Space and Time.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Nov 30, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Granted, but in turn you forget everything else and suffocate from forgetting how to breathe.
> 
> I wish I could delve deep into the Depths of Space and Time.


Granted, but you can't come back to the future without a flux capacitor and 1.21 gigawatts of power.

I wish I was more popular.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 1, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Granted, but you can't come back to the future without a flux capacitor and 1.21 gigawatts of power.
> 
> I wish I was more popular.


granted, but someone still hate you for your popularity and shoot you in the head

i wish i could speak with dogs


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 1, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> granted, but someone still hate you for your popularity and shoot you in the head
> 
> i wish i could speak with dogs


Granted, but the only "dogs" you can speak to are furries.

I wish I had better grades.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)

Granted, but you still fail your classes

I wish I could understand everything.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 2, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Granted, but you still fail your classes
> 
> I wish I could understand everything.


Granted, but you understand everything and nothing surprises you. You can predict everything. You kill yourself because your life turns bland.

I wish I could stop posting on this thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)

Granted, but someone makes another thread and you couldn't stop posting there.

I wish I had special powers that let me travel through time and space.


----------



## Dorimori (Dec 2, 2016)

Wish granted. You travel through time and space!

You froze in space. Seriously, it's cold there.

I wish liking traps didn't make me gay.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 2, 2016)

Granted, but now only dick girls turn you on.

I wish I wasn't at work right now.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 3, 2016)

Granted. Instead you find yourself in a muddy squalor, with children all about you screaming for affection....attention....hope. 


I wish this hole in my heart could be filled.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 3, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Granted. Instead you find yourself in a muddy squalor, with children all about you screaming for affection....attention....hope.
> 
> 
> I wish this hole in my heart could be filled.


Granted. The hole is filled with pieces of donator's hearts which your body rejects and you die.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 3, 2016)

Granted, but you can only fly 0.69 feet above the ground at 4.20 MPH.

I wish to live in a villa.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 3, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Granted, but you can only fly 0.69 feet above the ground at 4.20 MPH.
> 
> I wish to live in a villa.



Granted, but you have to rebuild it every Monday because of spontaneous combustion.

I wish I could move objects with my mind.


----------



## Filo97 (Dec 3, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> I wish I could move objects with my mind.


Granted, but the objeccts move at 0.0000005km/h 

I wish i could program in a good way whataver i want on gamemaker and share what i do with my friends


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 3, 2016)

granted but only your friends and nobody else plays them

I wish my ps3 and ps4 were working again.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 3, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted but only your friends and nobody else plays them
> 
> I wish my ps3 and ps4 were working again.



Granted, but they only work if you hold them at certain angles.

I wish I could transform into anything I imagine.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2016)

granted, but now you transform into whatever you imagine, whenever you imagine it.
imagine what would happen when you see a cute girl on the street. you would imagine her nude 

I wish I could eat whatever i want with my weight increasing


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 3, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> granted, but now you transform into whatever you imagine, whenever you imagine it.
> imagine what would happen when you see a cute girl on the street. you would imagine her nude
> 
> I wish I could eat whatever i want with my weight increasing


Granted, but you could eat whatever you want only on Tuesday's and Sundays. 

I wish I can eat my stomach.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 3, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> Granted, but you could eat whatever you want only on Tuesday's and Sundays.
> 
> I wish I can eat my stomach.



Granted, but you still feel pain when you do. It is excruciating.

I wish I could turn invisible at will.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2016)

Granted, but you get hit by a car that doesnt see you

I wish Pokémon were real


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 3, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Granted, but you get hit by a car that doesnt see you
> 
> I wish Pokémon were real



Granted, but you get fatally burned by a Charizard.

I wish I could bring anything on the television into reality.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 3, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Granted, but you get fatally burned by a Charizard.
> 
> I wish I could bring anything on the television into reality.


Granted, but you get fatally burned by a Charizard.

I wish I had a girlfriend with big huge round boobs and a sexy body


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 3, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> Granted, but you get fatally burned by a Charizard.
> 
> I wish I had a girlfriend with big huge round boobs and a sexy body



Granted, but you realize she's had SRS.

I wish that I could grow limbs back after losing them.


----------



## iAqua (Dec 3, 2016)

Granted, but they're green hairy and are covered in warts, and also happen to explode every five seconds.

I wish for ten thousand more wishes without any catches.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 4, 2016)

granted but you never end up using none of the wishes because you didn't know how to wish for them.

I wish I had a nice good paying job.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted but you never end up using none of the wishes because you didn't know how to wish for them.
> 
> I wish I had a nice good paying job.


granted, but you end up too rich and mafia comes to you for the "tax" of 100%

I wish I had a Entai as a pet, and that he would never harm me


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 4, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> granted, but you end up too rich and mafia comes to you for the "tax" of 100%
> 
> I wish I had a Entai as a pet, and that he would never harm me



Granted, but it is blind and deaf.

I wish that this wish could not be "corrupted".


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted, but being pure forever sucks, and die from boredom.

I wish I wasn't so weird.


----------



## Alan Treecko (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted, but you live a normal boring life which will kill you in a week.

i wish people who i have affection for would love me


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted, but you have to choose between 12 girlfriend, and if you choose one, others will kill you, and if you dont choose anyone, they will all kill you because the choice was obvious.

I wish I had pants right now


----------



## nxwing (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted but they don't fit your waist

I wish I would do my schoolwork and not procrastinate right now


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted, but all your homework has to be done in my van.

I wish I had a personal barista to make me lattes.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted, but the barista's lattes are really bad

I wish someone was massaging my back right now


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted, but that person is not me.

I wish I could fap while doing my homework.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted but your homework faps to you fapping to your homework fapping to you


I wish for money


----------



## Alan Treecko (Dec 4, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Granted but your homework faps to you fapping to your homework fapping to you
> 
> 
> I wish for money


Granted, but this only increases the financial gain in Monopoly.

I wish I had more things to wish for.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2016)

But those wishes don't come true and bring you closer to suicidal depression

I wish for a better computer


----------



## Alan Treecko (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted, but the computer can only use lightweight applications like Notepad.

I wish I had better luck.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted, but your luck only works 0.1 percent of the time

I wish I had no health problems


----------



## Alan Treecko (Dec 4, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Granted, but your luck only works 0.1 percent of the time
> 
> I wish I had no health problems


Granted but contracting serious deadly diseases increases by 200%

I wish I can move out of this crappy home.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2016)

Alan Treecko said:


> Granted but contracting serious deadly diseases increases by 200%
> 
> I wish I can move out of this crappy home.


Granted, but you have to move into a cardboard box or a pace you can't afford

I wish my wishes came true


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 4, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Granted, but you have to move into a cardboard box or a pace you can't afford
> 
> I wish my wishes came true



Granted, but you were arguing with your parents one day and say, "I wish I was dead!"

I wish there was world peace.


----------



## Alan Treecko (Dec 4, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Granted, but you were arguing with your parents one day and say, "I wish I was dead!"
> 
> I wish there was world peace.


Granted but it only happens for an hour then someone drops someone else's cup.

I wish I was alive and dead.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 4, 2016)

Alan Treecko said:


> Granted but it only happens for an hour then someone drops someone else's cup.
> 
> I wish I was alive and dead.



Granted, but all your limbs fall off because you are a zombie.

I wish I could travel between dimensions with my mind.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 4, 2016)

granted but you can never re-visit dimensions that you leave.

I wish I wasn't always lazy.


----------



## SonicCloud (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted, but then you die from stress

I wish Incineroar wasn't hated


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted, decidueye is now the target of hate.

wish I had time to continue playing moon (or any other game).


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 4, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Granted, decidueye is now the target of hate.
> 
> wish I had time to continue playing moon (or any other game).



Granted, but you can't do anything else but play.

I wish I had the "Death Note".


----------



## Alan Treecko (Dec 4, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> Granted, but you can't do anything else but play.
> 
> I wish I had the "Death Note".


Granted but you can only kill those you love very much. (Or none at all.)

I wish my body wouldn't fall asleep


----------



## xtheman (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted however you brain still sleeps.

I wish I could see through things.


----------



## Alan Treecko (Dec 4, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Granted however you brain still sleeps.
> 
> I wish I could see through things.


Granted but you can only see through things in the room you are currently in and other people.

I wish my router wouldn't overheat all the damn time.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 4, 2016)

Granted however the router now overfreezes all the time

I wish I had a Switch.


----------



## Alan Treecko (Dec 4, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Granted however the router now overfreezes all the time
> 
> I wish I had a Switch.


Granted however it is only a Nintendo Lightswitch.

I wish my computer would let me type.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 4, 2016)

Alan Treecko said:


> Granted however it is only a Nintendo Lightswitch.
> 
> I wish my computer would let me type.



Granted, but only it doesn't let you after 30 seconds.

I wish I was rich with no consequences.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 5, 2016)

granted, and there is no positive or negative consequences, as in you didn't even notice or use your money.

I wish I could find a way to be wealthy without doing much work in life.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 5, 2016)

Granted:


Spoiler: The Plan












I wish I could mod Fallout New Vegas without breaking it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2016)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Granted:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Plan
> ...


Granted, but your computer is unable to play any other game


----------



## Alan Treecko (Dec 5, 2016)

(ninjad. screw 4g)

I wish it's impossible to do anything without getting hurt.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 5, 2016)

Alan Treecko said:


> (ninjad. screw 4g)
> 
> I wish it's impossible to do anything without getting hurt.


Granted, but now you can't do anything

I wish for all shit waifus to be gone


----------



## Alan Treecko (Dec 5, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Granted, but now you can't do anything
> 
> I wish for all shit waifus to be gone


Granted but there is no more waifus to love cause there is no waifus left.

i wish vore wasnt a thing


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 5, 2016)

granted, vore is no longer a thing but beings continue to eat other beings for fun.

I wish I had an internet connection that would at least let me watch 360p videos without much buffering.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 6, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> granted, vore is no longer a thing but beings continue to eat other beings for fun.
> 
> I wish I had an internet connection that would at least let me watch 360p videos without much buffering.



Granted, but there is still a lot of buffering, but not enough for you to consider 'much'.

I wish that everything in the App Store was free for the day. Including IAP's.


----------



## unlitmoon (Dec 7, 2016)

Granted, the mass traffic to the AppStore has crashed it instantly and it will be down for a month.

I wish my student loans would vanish.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2016)

unlitmoon said:


> Granted, the mass traffic to the AppStore has crashed it instantly and it will be down for a month.
> 
> I wish my student loans would vanish.


Granted, but you have to find a job immedently or force taking out more loans


----------



## unlitmoon (Dec 7, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Granted, but you have to find a job immedently or force taking out more loans



I have a job, just hate the payments 

I wish everyone's favorite game characters came to life for a day to watch what would happen to the world


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 7, 2016)

Granted (remember you said game character*s* as in more than 1 per person), we'll probably hear in the news about all the destruction, chaos, and few successful heroism acts happening before someone successfully takes over the world and it blows up shortly after.

wish there wasn't such a thing as the pc master race.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 7, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Granted (remember you said game character*s* as in more than 1 per person), we'll probably hear in the news about all the destruction, chaos, and few successful heroism acts happening before someone successfully takes over the world and it blows up shortly after.
> 
> wish there wasn't such a thing as the pc master race.


Granted, but you can only play on a crappy pc if you want to play a video game, for the rest of your life.

I wish I knew how to sauter correctly.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Dec 7, 2016)

Granted, but you can only play your ψαλτήριον in Greek.

I wish I had some sort of hope that wasn't just a joke.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 8, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Granted, but you can only play your ψαλτήριον in Greek.
> 
> I wish I had some sort of hope that wasn't just a joke.



Έχετε ακόμα Έλληνες, αδερφέ;

Translation: You still Greeks, bro?

Granted, but that you quickly realize that your hope was false.

I wish I could never get hurt.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2016)

Skyshadow101 said:


> I wish I could never get hurt.



Granted. You stay out all day long beneath a glowering Summer sun until your skin blisters, though you never notice it until your heart begins having trouble keeping bloodflow travelling to each of your damaged extremities. There is no mental explanation to why your skin keeps tearing when you move your fingers, or why your lips are continually bleeding. You look up at the sun in search of answers, eyes receptively wide, and pain never causes you to close them before your retinae are burned away.
This is fine.

I wish I could find adequate reason to come back to GBAtemp for good.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 8, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I wish I could find adequate reason to come back to GBAtemp for good.



Hehe, best explanation ever.

Granted, and since GBATemp is awesome, there are no bad consequences what-so-ever.

I wish I could teleport.


----------



## keven3477 (Dec 8, 2016)

Granted, but you never know were you teleport to. Good luck not teleporting deep in space.
Speaking of...
Wish I could survive in space with and without any support of anything.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Dec 8, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Granted, but you never know were you teleport to. Good luck not teleporting deep in space.
> Speaking of...
> Wish I could survive in space with and without any support of anything.



Granted, but you feel at home in space, so you ride in a rocket to space in secret, after running out of gas a light year away and floating around for 10 years, surviving on extra food and water you have been rationing, you get homesick. But there is no way to get back to Earth, so you die in space...alone.

I wish the movie 'Avatar' had a sequel.


----------

